# Questions about Montana and Wyoming timeshare exchanges



## exyeh (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi, We are planning to go vacations at Glacier National Park and Grand Teton National Park (plus Yellowston NP) next summer. I have already put in the search requests with II and RCI in April/May, this year. My searches are Nenastake village at meadow lake and Jackson Hole racquet club in Wyoming with RCI and the latter with II, too. I will need a 2 bedroom towards the end of August (8/19 on and till early September).
My question is: How difficult it is for me to get the requested exchanges? Would anybody who have those experience give me some advice?
Thank you very much!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 21, 2016)

IMO, it's going to be pretty tough as those are fairly high-demand times at high-demand locations.  I'm thinking your slight advantage is you're willing to go late August-early Sept. after schools start, if I read your post correctly.
People who own in the high-demand locales tend to rent or use their units themselves, and I think the resorts may rent on their own for the big bucks.

I wish you the best and can empathize, as I'm trying to put together a large family reunion.  But I know to avoid the really high-demand areas near popular parks--still it really limits my options.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 21, 2016)

Add more resorts to your searches, and you'll have more chance. RCI definitely has others. Also TPI may be able to do a request-first search for you for Island Park Village (or whatever its new name is) close enough to Glacier to work.


----------



## humor_monger (Aug 13, 2016)

Island Park would be good for Yellowstone but not so good for Gran Teton. I would look at the other resorts in Jackson Hole. We actually stayed at Jackson Towncenter through TPI. It's a small resort on the main drag which makes it easy to walk to most of Jackson downtown. I believe they're in II. I think there are a couple more over by the Racquet Club as well. Jackson Hole is too far to try to do Yellowstone from. Other threads say the same. We stayed in West Yellowstone in a motel. Lots of them there. Consider 2-3 nights.

There are also several others in Columbia Falls as well as Whitefish. Also some down around Flathead Lake. The more choices, the more likely you'll  get in during high season.


----------



## chellej (Aug 14, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Add more resorts to your searches, and you'll have more chance. RCI definitely has others. Also TPI may be able to do a request-first search for you for Island Park Village (or whatever its new name is) close enough to Glacier to work.



Island Park is good for Yellowstone but too far for glacier


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 14, 2016)

I can't speak for Glacier- that is far from the other two, but we RENTED from a Worldmark owner via Redweek for West Yellowstone and it was great for Yellowstone and Grand Teton.


----------



## exyeh (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you very much for all the input!! Tuggers are so helpful!!


----------



## LMD (Aug 15, 2016)

*Jackson Hole Towncenter*

We own week 36 at Jackson Hole Towncenter and used the week one year to make as our base for visiting Yellowstone. My parents used our week this year for the same purpose. We like the downtown location much better than the Racquet Club. It is bit of drive to get to Yellowstone but we did it two days in a row and it was manageable. There is also lots to do in Jackson and great hiking in the Teton National Park. I guess the bear activity was pretty heavy this year so my parents didn't hike in Jackson. My mom said they saw quite a few bears just from the road. To my husbands dismay when we were there we didn't see a ONE! 
Lisa

PS on a different trip we stayed at Meadow Lake Resort in Columbia falls. I thought the units was nice and the location was good for visiting Glacier National Park. Not too far of a drive from West Glacier


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 15, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Add more resorts to your searches, and you'll have more chance. RCI definitely has others. Also TPI may be able to do a request-first search for you for *Island Park Village (or whatever its new name is)* close enough to Glacier to work.



The new name is Timbers Condominiums. http://www.timbersatislandpark.com/
They split from the adjoining home subdivision. The homeowners wanted to pay the same dues as a one week condo owner. Naturally, the condo owners wanted to pay 1/52nd per week owned. So we (I'm a week owner) split from the lot owners. They kept the golf course and clubhouse. A new clubhouse and pool are planned.

As stated, it's a great place to visit Yellowstone & Island Park (many Yellowstone-like features, but not inside Nat'l Park) , but a long way from Grand Teton.

Jim


----------

